# Davidoff Special C Cigar Review - Neat enough to try.



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I haven't had the pleasure of trying the Partagas Culebras from Habanos (They're SO expensive, too), but this was an interesting experience that mi...

Read the full review here: Davidoff Special C Cigar Review - Neat enough to try.


----------

